# Clipping Pigeon Wings



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I bought 6 Birds two weeks ago and i keep them in the Garage in a Cage i let them out in the Garage but with the Garage door closed so they cant fly away. they started flying and sitting on the Closet we have in there, and now they really give me a hard time getting them down so they can go back to their cage. i'm trying to Clip their wings but i was wondering how long would it take for their wings to grow back again ??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bears,

Can you give us a bit more info like why you have these birds, what you are planning to do with them, are you going to build a loft?

If you clip the wings, it would take about 6+ weeks for the feathers to be replaced.

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I am guessing: 6 weeks. After you clip their wings, some blood will flow. Once the feathers dry up, in about a week you can pull it out. Then you can count 6 weeks for them to grow back. They wont start growing until you pull them out.

If you just cut them and leave them, then the feathers will get replaced during the molting season which is Fall for flight feathers.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a good article on the pros and cons of wing clipping. While it's geared toward parrots it still is very relevant to pigeons.

http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2011/01/27/wing-trimming-for-pet-birds.aspx


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

RodSD said:


> I am guessing: 6 weeks. After you clip their wings, some blood will flow. Once the feathers dry up, in about a week you can pull it out. Then you can count 6 weeks for them to grow back. They wont start growing until you pull them out.
> 
> If you just cut them and leave them, then the feathers will get replaced during the molting season which is Fall for flight feathers.




I one does clip wings and clips so far that the blood is flowing, the wings have been clipped too far. If a blood feather is bleeding, it's critical to pull the feather then because even if the blood is stopped, and bump to the feather can get it bleeding again.
The way one would pull the blood feather, is to go as close to the root of the feather as possible, with needle nose pliers, support the wing with one hand and pull the feather with the other hand. There will be a small hole where the feather was which may bleed a little. 
Do keep in mind that pulling feathers to save a life is one thing and pulling to stimulate growth is another. One vet suggested that pulling wing feather is similar to pulling nails on a human.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

TAWhatley said:


> Bears,
> 
> Can you give us a bit more info like why you have these birds, what you are planning to do with them, are you going to build a loft?
> 
> ...


I'm planning to build them a small loft but in like two month or so. so its little warm. btw i'm not planning to race them or anything i just like to see them fly around the house and come back. but the main reason i got them for is to breed them and maybe tryin sellling some later on .


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Charis said:


> I one does clip wings and clips so far that the blood is flowing, the wings have been clipped too far. If a blood feather is bleeding, it's critical to pull the feather then because even if the blood is stopped, and bump to the feather can get it bleeding again.
> The way one would pull the blood feather, is to go as close to the root of the feather as possible, with needle nose pliers, support the wing with one hand and pull the feather with the other hand. There will be a small hole where the feather was which may bleed a little.
> Do keep in mind that pulling feathers to save a life is one thing and pulling to stimulate growth is another. One vet suggested that pulling wing feather is similar to pulling nails on a human.


Yeah, I know what you mean. Last time I did wing clipping was 20+ years ago. Birds don't like their wings being clipped. I didn't need to use needle nose plier once the feathers are dried or dead if you will.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Bears135 said:


> I bought 6 Birds two weeks ago and i keep them in the Garage in a Cage i let them out in the Garage but with the Garage door closed so they cant fly away. they started flying and sitting on the Closet we have in there, and now they really give me a hard time getting them down so they can go back to their cage. i'm trying to Clip their wings but i was wondering how long would it take for their wings to grow back again ??


Clipping their wings so as to make it easier for you to catch them again will make it more stressful for the birds. Plus any level of trust you try to build up will be severely lowered.
The birds will automatically head for the highest point as a safety aspect for them.
If they can only get to a range you can catch them at easily, they will become more panicky & unsettled every time you try to catch them.
Would probably be better and easier for them if you could block off the top of the dresser so they cant land there, and also try coaxing them back to the cage with food.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Bears135 said:


> I'm planning to build them a small loft but in like two month or so. so its little warm. btw i'm not planning to race them or anything i just like to see them fly around the house and come back. but the main reason i got them for is to breed them and maybe tryin sellling some later on .


if these are homing pigeons..they need to be young to settle to your loft or they may just fly away back to the pre owner.. not sure what kind of pigeons you have...but the tipplers and roller performing types can be settled after a few weeks or months.. so just cautioning you so you won't lose your birds if these are homing pigeons..


----------

